
Google Whores Out Users With False Privacy Claims | SEO Book.com - arpitnext
http://www.seobook.com/false-privacy-claims
======
JonnieCache
"Whores Out"? Really? Apart from the tastelessness of it, one surely "pimps
out" other people, and "whores out" oneself?

Also putting the url domain in the title is redundant.

Not to mention the article's hysterical tone.

Anyway, IMO this whole thing is in fact very much to do with the EU, but not
in the way the author thinks. The EU is actually far more concerned with
privacy than with monopolies when it comes to the internet right now. As
monopoly-like as google may be online, its not in the same ballpark as where
MS was/is with windows and office. On the other hand, the EU is in the middle
of lots of large-scale actions around privacy. Remember the cookie directives?
That isn't the last of it.

------
0x12
At some point someone is going to look back through google's behavior to
determine if an anti-trust case can be made to break up the company into
several divisions.

Decisions like this will come back to haunt them at that time. It's like the
microsoft bundling of IE, it must have seemed like a very good idea at the
time.

Giving those that oppose you iron-clad arguments for the implementation of
Chinese walls does not seem like a good idea to me.

------
wccrawford
The article assumes that this SSL-on-by-default change is for the only 1
reason: To prevent sites from knowing what you searched for to find them.

On the other hand, I assumed it was all the privacy and security
vulnerabilities that go along with not using SSL, and they were doing it to
protect the consumer. It's already been an option for a while, allowing those
who truly care to test it out. This just changes it to be the default.

I don't think the author is right about Google's reasons, and I don't think
it's a particularly logical leap, either.

------
VonLipwig
Oh cry me a river. Seriously...

Google is a company that buys and sell's ad's. This funds their free services
like docs, mail and search.

Without their ad's Google wouldn't exist and using their search data to help
with adwords is simply Google adding value to their main revenue stream.

Google using SSL helps protect you from third parties. By using Google for
search you are effectively saying you trust them. If this bother's you use
Bing...

~~~
wgx
Or, DuckDuckGo <http://duckduckgo.com/>

And, quite agree.

